# Build done, now what fish to add 40gal...



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

So far I have gotten my tank running beautifully. My most recent add was a nice piece of driftwood and a 'volcano' bubbler (just a circular disk that makes a column of bubbles...) All of my fish are fascinated by the bubbles and have spent the majority of their time playing in them. Now I have pretty much got my setup complete.

Two big colosseum buildings with lots of nooks and crannies
One small piece of driftwood
Two Java ferns
Five bunches of 'mondo grass'?
1 annubia 
1 skunk loach
2 sucker fish
2 chinese algae eaters
12 platy (various)

My next move is to change the fish around now that I like my setup... I can sell any fish I want back to the store I bought them from and I was hoping to maybe get a couple cichlids or gouramis, but I am really not sure...

What I am looking for is suggestions on what fish to get since I can essentially start over with my fish... as in.. If you had a 40gal tank and you could start over, what would you add to it? *c/p*


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd bring the Chinese Algae Eaters back. They're notorious for being jerks to other fish, and despite the name they're terrible algae eaters. That and they get a foot in length.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would also take the mondo grass back as it isn't aquatic.


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

must not be mondo grass then... This stuff is thriving and I can't remember the name of it... I will have to take pics.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pics are required in the forum, lol. Just kidding...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes pics will help.It may be microsword or dwarf hairgrass.or pygmy chain sword or something along those lines but we will never know........

Unless of course you add pics.


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

So, I am not sure how to post pictures on here so I put them on our website and here is the link http://matandtiff.com/2011/07/12/one-fish-two-fish/


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

matermomma said:


> So, I am not sure how to post pictures on here so I put them on our website and here is the link http://matandtiff.com/2011/07/12/one-fish-two-fish/


Those pictures are tiiiiiiny

You can upload them straight from your computer where it says 'upload photos' on the top of the website. Then you can just copy and paste the URL the forum makes for the pictures.


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Pics are required in the forum, lol. Just kidding...


This is the first bit of humor I have seen here. LoL. Thanks!


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

Lets see if this works


----------



## matermomma (Feb 7, 2011)

oh and sorry it is blurry I have a horrible time taking tank pictures


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hang around a bit,it gets hilarious here at times.

EDIT:Nevermind then,lol


----------

